# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  ASK: Bottom Drain

## adepe

Masters,

manakah yang lebih baik dalam mendesain bottom drain berikut ini:
a. satu buah bottom drain 4"
b. dua buah bottom drain @ 3", atau
c. empat buah bottom drain @ 2"
(asumsi: ukuran kolam 2x4m)

mengingat ada juga pendapat yang mengatakan, untuk menghindari ikan stress karena tekanan air, sebaiknya BD dibuat beberapa buah (distribusi tekanan)...

mungkin master-master disini ada yang berkenan menjelaskan kelebihan n kekurangan dari masing-masing opsi tersebut

thanks a lot

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DINO_SMG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

1 cukup 4''

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kausar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kausar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kausar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> ssttt mw juga dunk di pm.. hihihhihi...
>   :P  :P





> engga usah pm pm an deh, biar semua tau..budget saya 15rb bisa engga ya?





> kalau kepingin bikin sendiri gimana caranya ya pak victor?mohon petunjuknya...terima kasih sebelumnya


cek pm

----------


## hd1234

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

*dengan BD*

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> *BD OM SVENNI*
> 
> [b]
> 
> 
> Sorry om ada sedikit pertanyaan :
> -Pipa yang ke bawah terhubung ke Filter (kalo gak salah), terus yang ke samping kemana ya, atau yang ke bawah buat backwash (kalo ya, apa perlu sebab kolam kan tdk pernah dikuras habis) dan yang ke samping ke filter ?
> -Bagaimana cara membersihkan aerostone yang ada di atas BD, sebab jika sdh lama (setahun) kadang suka mampet  karena ditumbuhi lumut ? Diangkat atau nyelam..? Sorry om masih agak binun...


kalo kagak salah ke 'air pump' om

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulkyway

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

viewtopic.php?f=36&t=5210&start=105

----------


## hd1234

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOHANESKRISTANTO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hotpen65

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## windupms

Mohon maaf para senior, kolam saya kecil hanya ukuran 40cm x 1,5m kedalaman 80cm ... sudah berumur 6th, ada ikan yg sudah berumur 4th dipelihara mulai kecil ... pokok permasalahan sekarang, dulu waktu bikin 1 kolam, 2 filter model vortex, masalahnya waktu bikin BD terlalu kecil pakai pipa 1dim :'( sering banget air di filter sering kehabisan. dan satu lagi lupa bikin overflow dari kolam induk ke kolam filter, cara benerin tanpa harus bongkar bagaimana ya senior, yang sering saya lalukan adalah kalau buntu atau debit tidak lancar dari kolam ke filter adalah di pompa pakai kompresor di BDnya.

----------

